

Free Idea - Web Pipes - dood
http://noeit.wordpress.com/2008/04/09/free-idea-web-pipes/

======
joshwa
<http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/docs?doc=operators#WebService> ?

~~~
dood
I think the key difference is integrated payment.

------
mojuba
Take XML as a basis for this idea, and you will almost certainly kill it.

